# Tetra Gun Grease vs. white lithium grease: any difference?



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I was reading an article and they were saying Lithium grease was just as good as tetra gun grease and cheaper.
Opinions please.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't say about the lithium, I do know the tetra grease will separate if left for long periods of time with out being used. At least that's what my tube of tetra gun grease did. The good news is that it will mix back together.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Can't say about the lithium, I do know the tetra grease will separate if left for long periods of time with out being used. At least that's what my tube of tetra gun grease did. The good news is that it will mix back together.


I can tell you that lithium assembly lube will do the same, hmmm....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never understood why anyone use grease let alone some special grease.
CLP does every thing that needs doing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Army says my Garand needs grease, I figure they ought to know what they are talking about.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I put a drop on the rails and lightly oil my blued guns. I suppose if i was lugging my Garand around the woods in the rain for 2 weeks I would add a small dab of light grease but it is oiled like most every other gun I own. 

I use CLP when I have it and most anything else (sewing machine, motor oil ....) when I don't. I figure that any oil, even if wrong, is better than no oil. 

The main thing that I do is not to use too much. None of my guns run full auto.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

You need grease on M1 and M1A rifles for lubrication in wear spots, oil on everything else. Oh, and I use GAA Grease.

MOLON LABE


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The roller on the M1A1 needs grease, and I also like to use it (sparingly) on the mating surfaces of rifle bolt lugs. So I do use grease from time to time. A small tube of the Tetra grease lasted me for years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> The roller on the M1A1 needs grease, and I also like to use it (sparingly) on the mating surfaces of rifle bolt lugs. So I do use grease from time to time. A small tube of the Tetra grease lasted me for years.


There is even a small applicator tool available to grease the bolt roller.
When I used Uncle Sam's M14's I didn't really care, but the bucks I laid out for my M1A........................
I grease the roller.
Just sayin'.

Edited to add: I use the old fashioned Lubriplate brand grease available at auto parts stores. That's what the military used back in the old days.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm still hooked on Hoppe's products! Have used them from day one when my pop gave me my first 22, a Mossberg 152, after extensive lessons in gun safety and cleaning. It's all he ever used also. I'm sure (I quess) that there may be better products these days but Hoppes has never failed me and I don't really believe in changing horses in midstream! Also just the smell of Hoppes No.9 brings back such wonderful memories of time spent with him!!!


----------

